# fall steelhead NE side



## Dox811 (Oct 13, 2014)

So I know it's a bit early for this, but i'm looking for good fall runs this side of the state. I usually end up on the manistee river and I'm sure I'll make at least one trip over there, but looking for options over here. Does the Au Sable get a decent run? I'm somewhat familiar with Foote Dam but not much else in the stretch of river below it. Is it wadeable? Are there good holes that are accessible wading? Not asking for detailed spots( unless you wanna PM that honeyhole  ) just a simple yes it's worth my time or no head to west side I guess lol. What about other NE rivers? Any info always appreciated and have a good holiday weekend everyone!!


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

AuSable is not one for wading. There are a number of streams on the NE side that are able to be fished with waders. Many you cannot mention on this site.One river that has good fishing and easy access is the Cheboygan River.


----------



## Dox811 (Oct 13, 2014)

I


Robert Holmes said:


> AuSable is not one for wading. There are a number of streams on the NE side that are able to be fished with waders. Many you cannot mention on this site.One river that has good fishing and easy access is the Cheboygan River.


 I hear ya, I've filled my waders a few times near Mio in the Au Sable chasing browns one time almost losing my fly rod in the process  . Will have to do some research on the area. I was wondering about the Cheboygan river too, crossed it when we took the coast up to Macinac with the wife and kids, but couldn't manage to sneak away apart from a short stop at Foote Dam for some smallies. Apparently, taking the long way up to fish the dam was "enough fishing" according to the wifey


----------



## HuronBrowns (Apr 26, 2016)

It is possible for wading spots though Robert. Some yes some no.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

One of the bigger River Rats I know on the Ausable only fishes from the bank. Wading is overrated, and it never fails to amaze/amuse me to see people wade out into the river, and stand where they should be fishing. Waders are for keeping you dry when you MUST get in the water. You only need to get in the water when it is necessary. Standing in waist-deep water just because you can doesn't usually make much sense. Much of the Ausable is fishable from the bank, or by wading.

All that being said, the runs on the Ausable have been somewhat inconsistent for the last 10 years, or so. There are Steelhead to be caught every fall. But the numbers vary quite a bit, as does the size. Last year was a decent year, with good numbers of fish, and decent size to them. About 3 or 4 years ago we had real good numbers, and my average fish were a bit over 7#, with a few outsize fish caught. Hopefully this year will be more like that.


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

I bank fish more often than not for steelhead and salmon. I also do very well ice fishing for steelhead. I usually do better ice fishing for steelhead than I do in the fall fishing for them. Funny that very few people go ice fishing for steelhead.


----------



## lostontheice (Feb 18, 2011)

Robert Holmes said:


> I bank fish more often than not for steelhead and salmon. I also do very well ice fishing for steelhead. I usually do better ice fishing for steelhead than I do in the fall fishing for them. Funny that very few people go ice fishing for steelhead.


I always wanted to try chrome through the ice but no clue where to try or what to use..


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

lostontheice said:


> I always wanted to try chrome through the ice but no clue where to try or what to use..


wigglers, spawn bags, or wax worms they all work. Be careful where you go, normally any river or stream mouth is good. Some coastal areas are also good.


----------



## wyandot (Dec 5, 2013)

They won 't pass up a nice lively emerald (blue) shiner either.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

Here is an interesting article of tackle for ice fishing for Steelhead. I've never seen anyone ice fish off the mouth of the Ausable before, though.
http://www.slammertipup.com/slammertipups.html

There are plenty of wadable places on the Ausable below Foote dam to offer virtually unlimited options for a weekend of fishing. The entire stretch of river is basically holes, and runs. So many places, and so little time. I fish from a boat, and I cringe at the amount of fish I probably roll past on my way to holes/runs I feel strongly about fishing. But I add "new" holes to my plan every single year, and drop some that used to be good, but aren't anymore. They all seem to come back every few years. Hint: There are always a couple/few holes/runs that hold fish real well in a given year. For whatever reason, those spots "reload" with fish pretty much daily, and are very reliable. But the next year they might not hold hardly any fish. Rivers change, and the places fish will hold change, too. Some spots are pretty darned good every year. Go fishing as much as possible, and figure out the good spots. 

Funny, I have friends who fish the river quite a bit. They often fish spots that I NEVER fish, and vice-versa. And we all catch fish. How great is that?


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

I don't know about the LP but in the UP many times we ice fish off from the smaller streams like about the size that you can jump across. All that it takes is a little current to wash bait down into the lake. A little bit of a drop off always helps but sometimes you have to go out a couple of hundred yards. You don't have to fish deep water about 6 feet of water should be good, I have caught plenty of them in 2 or 3 feet of water in the spring when you get a little runoff.


----------

